# Ansonia, CT-Pepper, F 4yr, Ansonia Animal Shelter



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11787395

Pepper is a four-year-old female German Shepherd who is new to the dog pound. She is very shy but still friendly and curious. She is good with children but a little patience goes a long way. Please call for details on this sweetheart. 

Ansonia Animal Shelter 
Ansonia, CT 
203-732-7013


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

beautiful


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

What a pretty girl!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

She is still listed.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

I e-mailed her info to GSRNE.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

Any word?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

still listed


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Ansonia Animal Shelter-Ansonia CT-4yrs Female*

I didn't realize there was a CT dog in the urgent section. Does anyone know anything about this shelter?


----------

